
I hate the term “open source” - Amorymeltzer
https://medium.com/@nayafia/i-hate-the-term-open-source-a65fd481a95#.xotkb24z6
======
Pica_soO
The symbol formerly known as free software. Where was it again on the
keyboard?

Open Source is the set of all software that is freely distributed and who is
source code is delivered in readable form. And yes, there are subsets.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Ok article, untill the end when it suggests using the alternative term public
software, which seems even more vague and meaningless. Any public freeware or
adware software like facebook sounds like public software.

~~~
wodenokoto
That's because the "new open source" _is_ broader in definition.

That's what the whole article is about.

And at least she is pitching in with the collaborative brain storming.

